# Hardware > e-commerce sites >  Aπο που παραγγελνω Senao ;;

## LeChuck

Παιδια απο που μπορω να προμηθευτω την εν λογω καρτα ;

Η αντιστοιχη 2511 της Engenius κανει την ιδια δουλεια ;

----------


## papashark

Ποιά από όλες τις 2511 ?

Έχει CD, CD+, CD+ext2, CD2 Mercury, CD2+ Mercury, UB, CF, MP+ ?

Πάντως οι Engenious που φέρνουμε εμείς είναι ίδιες με τισ CD+ext2 που είχαμε φέρει την προηγούμενη φορά, ίδια ευαισθησία, δύο εξόδους, 200mw....[/img]

----------


## SoulReaper

> Ποιά από όλες τις 2511 ?
> 
> Έχει CD, CD+, CD+ext2, CD2 Mercury, CD2+ Mercury, UB, CF, MP+ ?
> [/img]


Και ποια είναι η διαφορά ανάμεσα σε όλα αυτά τα μοντέλα;

----------


## papashark

Για όνομα ρε παιδιά....

Πηγαίνετε στο site της senao και δείτε......

Από το να κάθεστε και να γράφετε ολόκληρο μήνυμα ποιό γρήγορα θα τσεκάρετε το site τους, πόσο μάλιστα να περιμένετε να σας απαντήση κάποιος......

----------


## SoulReaper

> Πηγαίνετε στο site της senao και δείτε......


  ::   ::   ::  

Μα εγώ δε ρώτισα για senao... για engenius ρώτισα... 
Τεσπα θα το ψάξω μόνος μου.
Thanks anyway...

----------


## CyberFreak

Λοιπόν σύμφωνα με tests που έχουν γίνει έχει αποδηχτεί ότι οι EnGenius 2011CD PLUS EXT2 είναι ακριβός ίδιες με τις Senao (EnGenius 2511CD PLUS EXT2) στα τεχνικά τους χαρακτιριστικά (mW,sensitivity) ΑΛΛΑ η EnGenius έχει prism2 και η Senao prism2.5

Επίσης είναι ακριβός ίδια εξωτερικά μόνο που έχουν διαφορετικό αυτοκόλητο...

----------


## Tbl

egw de xero ti lene ta xartia kai ta specifications,

ALLA, mou exoun tyxei 2-3 periptwseis se oriako sima, pou
DEN eixe sta8ero link i engenious kai EIXE i senao.

twra de xero an axizei na exei toso megali diafora sth timh, alla, 
eimai pia pepismenos oti h senao einai kalyterh.

den ekana kamia metrhsh se isxy kai sensivity, alla eida ta pragmata sthn praxh.
+ oti exei to prism2.5 pou den xero akrivos ti diafores exei me to 2.

----------


## papashark

> + oti exei to prism2.5 pou den xero akrivos ti diafores exei me to 2.


Βασικά αυτό πιστεύω κάνει την όποια διαφορά.

Οι σειρές 2011 έχουν το Prism 2.0
Ενώ οι 2511 έχουν το Prism 2.5
To 2.5 πρέπει να έχει 1db καλύτερη ευαισθησία.

Εάν θυμάμαι καλά το ίδιο ισχύει και για τις Engenious και για τις Seano, δηλαδή τα νούμερα είναι τα ίδια και για τις δύο κάρτες.

----------


## Tbl

kai gia MISO PRISM dwsame tosa lefta ??? lol

----------


## nasos

> Παιδια απο που μπορω να προμηθευτω την εν λογω καρτα ;


www.datamind.co.uk

----------


## dti

Επίσης από:
- http://www.netgate.com στις ΗΠΑ (στέλνει Ελλάδα).
- http://www.justdeals.net στις ΗΠΑ (ΔΕΝ στέλνει Ελλάδα)

----------

